# Portrait officiel de Hollande par Depardon



## SirDeck (4 Juin 2012)

Le portrait nouveau est arrivé.






MAGNUM/Raymond Depardon​
Finalement, il n'y a pas de mystère, les grands font bien leur métier 
Je trouve ça très moderne, très réaliste dans les équilibres lumineux, dans la posture en mouvement C'est de la photographie contemporaine qui tranche avec la photographie de magazine.
Mine de rien, celui de Bettina Rheims était pas mal en rupture du fait de la pose en extérieur. Mais l'éclairage "studio" faisait "magazine".
Je restais sur celui de Lartigue d'une modernité incroyable encore une vieille branche pour le coup. Mais Depardon montre également que sur un sujet très contraint on peut faire des choses intéressantes.


----------



## Bambouille (5 Juin 2012)

Moi j'aime pas du tout.
La surexposition des bâtiments par rapport au personnage donne l'impression d'un photo montage.
Puis les proportions de Hollande sont bizarre (grosse tête sur des épaules étroites).
Soit il est mal gaulé soit l'angle est bizarre.
Et le fait de terminer un mouvement lui donne un côté coincé.
Bref, j'aime pas.
Par contre, je te rejoins complètement sur celui de Lartigue.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Moi j'aime pas du tout.
> La surexposition des bâtiments par rapport au personnage donne l'impression d'un photo montage.
> Puis les proportions de Hollande sont bizarre (grosse tête sur des épaules étroites).
> Soit il est mal gaulé soit l'angle est bizarre.
> Et le fait de terminer un mouvement lui donne un côté coincé.



Moi aussi je ne la trouve pas terrible, Hollande a l'air détouré sur un fond rapporté, les proportions dévalorisent sa petite taille (en plus de sa tête, il a vraiment des grosses papattes), et le linge au fond qu'on met à sécher aux fenêtres...

Depardon a "réussi" à figer un mouvement qu'il voulait spontanné, c'est raté. J'ai vu le making off, Hollande marchait, et bien pour un homme qui marche il a l'air bien arrêté. Le fond surex me gène moins mais par contre la contre-plongée sur le batiment écrase Hollande même si sa tête dépasse sur le ciel.

Bref, Depardon a eu 1/2 heure pour faire sa photo, il aurait du prendre plus avec un mannequin lumière si hollande n'avait pas plus à lui consacrer.

J'ajouterais qu'on parlerait moins de cette photo si l'Élysée n'avait pas organisé un raouette autour...

À oublier.


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2012)

J 'ai peur pour la suite, le choix de la photo n'entant pas la chose la plus difficile des cinq prochaines années. 

_"Sale. Nul. Deux."_
Les jours de déprime, ça devrait remettre un peu d'ambiance dans les mairies/préfectures/etc, grâce à cet angle les bras sont trop longs, le corps trop petit, la tête hydrocéphalique, c'est carnavalesque


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2012)

Très moyen/moyen :

- Moyen dans le cadrage, les drapeaux limite coupe c'est nul, les jambes coupées brr, la ligne de coupe du second plan sur la tête c'est limite aussi, Depardon était aux fraises pour le coup. Effectivement il y a un quelque chose de "boîteux" dans l'attitude de François (les bras dissymétriques ?) et son costume sombre me fait penser au film Réservoir Dogs  

- Moyen pour le surex à mon goût, j'aurais rabattu un poil dans les hautes lumières, le fait de faire simple ne veut pas dire que l'on doit sortir la bête toute nue, un petit travail de lumière en partie basse donnerait plus de posture à l'homme, mais bon c'est Hollande et la Corrèze (en arrière pensée), ça vaut sans doute pas le pet de briquer la tof.

Depardon est bien mieux avec les gens "normaux".


----------



## firstimac (5 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> J 'ai peur pour la suite, le choix de la photo n'entant pas la chose la plus difficile des cinq prochaines années.
> 
> _"Sale. Nul. Deux."_
> Les jours de déprime, ça devrait remettre un peu d'ambiance dans les mairies/préfectures/etc, grâce à cet angle les bras sont trop longs, le corps trop petit, la tête hydrocéphalique, c'est carnavalesque



Oui,oui,tout à fait d'accord


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2012)

je n'aime pas du tout non plus... impression de montage (même la tête semble recollée sur le corps)

des drapeaux français et européens qui semblent dans le cadre "par hasard" comme des bâches de chantier que le photographe n'aurait pas vu lors du cadrage

le côté surexposé du bâtiment, et presque sous exposé de Hollande (ou en contre-jour)

un "truc" bizarre en dessus du toit du batiment (juste à droite de la tête de Hollande), dont on ne sais pas si c'est une cigogne en train de se poser, un OVNI, ....

la photo "en mouvement" mais dont on pert le mouvement du fait d'un cadrage bizarre (du coup Hollande semble en déséquilibre vers l'avant sans qu'on comprenne pourquoi)


----------



## fau6il (5 Juin 2012)

_Ce "Magnum" sujet centré, ce corps "Minimum" en hauteur et en largeur: rappel du prédécesseur.  
C'est pas l'oeuvre d'un débutant? _


----------



## ergu (5 Juin 2012)

Je n'aime pas du tout, on dirait un personnage de manga tout applati dans une photo horriblement "2D"

j'aime bien celle de Chichi, par contre - je trouve qu'elle donne de la stature au bonhomme.



seserge a dit:


> Pour moi ce qui cloche dans cette photo, c'est le personnage...
> Le reste me parait bien, non?



Nul. Sale. 2.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2012)

C'est vrai qu'il a fait "simple" pour le coup&#8230;











_Nota : tous les pré-shoot au réflex num pour évaluer&#8230; après le moyen format pour finaliser._

La meilleure du reportage&#8230;






Le making-off sur le Monde.fr

​


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> La meilleure du reportage&#8230;​



Effectivement le dernière en N&B est mieux. 
J'aime également la neuvième dans le reportage du Monde.


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2012)

je préfère ces photos de making-off à la photo officielle... c'est con!


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2012)

_Concentrez-vous sur la photo et laissez la politique dehors, merci. _


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2012)

C'est tout de même "drôle" cette impression de photo _Shopage/montage_ loupée. 
Plus drôle encore, de l'avoir retenue pour la photo finale. :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2012)

On aime ou pas, elle me semble techniquement très réussie et vraiment moderne. Etant donné le format, faut le faire. 

Le seul truc que je trouve dommage, c'est qu'elle soit de Depardon. Un photographe (beaucoup) plus jeune et non établi, ça aurait eu de la gueule.


edit : http://presidentlolande.tumblr.com/


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On aime ou pas, elle me semble techniquement très réussie et vraiment moderne. Etant donné le format, faut le faire.



Je trouve que pour ce genre de photo, ce n'est pas le moment de faire une photo d'art et d'essai qui si techniquement  est ""très réussie"", reste esthétiquement (pour le sujet) pas terrible.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> je préfère ces photos de making-off à la photo officielle... c'est con!



Photos © les assistants de Depardon


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Photos © les assistants de Depardon


 

L'élève finit toujours par dépasser le maître...


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2012)

Quelle belle image !


----------



## jogary (5 Juin 2012)

Hye, 

Pour moi c'est année 1970 où un écolier a fait du collage sur son cahier !

David vincent et les envahisseurs ! 

E.T. avec la terre au loin derrière ! :mouais:

Oui...comme dit plus haut, c'est vraiment l'impression d'un montage photoshop ! ( ou alors c'est le photographe hyper pro avec du super matos et moi je ne sais pas faire ! )


----------



## nifex (5 Juin 2012)

Moi pareil je n'ai pas du tout, la posture lui donne de drôle de proportion et ça fait très photomontage a la maison... Je préfère les photo de toujours qui font un peu roi du monde


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2012)

C'est avant tout le signifiant qui prime&#8230; OK, reste que j'ai du mal pour une photo "officielle" avec celle-ci, la règle des tiers et même pas appliquée&#8230; putain Raymond tu déconnes !!!   

Mais on peut y voir un positionnement qui correspond à François&#8230; un peu brancouille&#8230; 

Avec tout ce buzz c'est mal barré pour cette photo :







C'est même grave (je m'en fait une ce soir dès que j'ai le temps) :






Source : presidentlolande


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu confonds politique et photographie



Pas du tout ! 
Je partage le point de vue de sirdeck 
Je me suis triturer la boite à pensées pendant un bon moment pour trouver ce que je pouvais ajouter à son commentaire, sans succès. J'ai même cherché une version plus grande pour profiter un peu plus de cette lumière et voir quelques détails trop atténués dans celui présenté plus haut. Pour tout te dire, j'irais bien piquer un exemplaire de ce portrait dans un des établissements de la république.


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juin 2012)

Alors tout de même, quel formidable ego messieurs dames ! 
Lorsqu'un photographe professionnel présente une photo, personnellement, s'il y a un truc que je trouve bizarre, je ne me dis pas immédiatement qu'il s'est planté, qu'il a raté quelque chose. Je me dis plutôt qu'il sait ce qu'il fait et qu'il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas.
Prenons le portrait officiel précédent, celui de M. Sarkozy, justement, il y avait un truc que je ne comprenais pas 




Cette photo est brillante (même si je la trouve sans intérêt formel) car elle représente bien ce président-là. C'est la base d'un portrait non ? Le président fait appelle à celui qui lui semble le plus compétent pour faire ce portrait qui va inonder les administrations Françaises : un photographe de célébrités qui sait faire de la photo de magazine, cette photo séduisante qui présente des clichés, des idées reçues, des idées qui ne sont plus à recevoir (comme dirait Bourdieux) et qui, donc, passent toutes seules, sans effort, mais qui passent vite aussi. Toutes les ficelles sont là : La tête est sur un point d'or (les tiers tant appelés de vos vux dans les messages précédents). Les drapeaux équilibrent le décentrement nécessaire pour mettre la tête au bon endroit. Mais une flamme bleu blanc rouge, même si c'est ce que souhaite le président, cela fait un peu trop FN et le photographe le voit bien (c'est un pro je vous disais) et propose d'intégrer l'Européen (c'est ce qu'il rapporte). Un point de vue de loin pour obtenir des proportions Grecques (tel que vous l'attendiez de Depardon). Un point de vue légèrement en contre plongé pour signifier la grandeur, sans trop pousser pour ne pas induire une mégalomanie (Ce qu'avait fait Depardon sur ce portrait de Le Pen avec ses chiens, le sale Gauchiste manipulateur  ). Le cadrage "Américain" qui permet de voir la main (une figure imposée) tout en gardant le bras vertical sans doute pour répondre aux drapeaux. L'éclairage flatteur de la bibliothèque qui met en relief les ors (de la république, de cette république-là en particulier ; un bon portrait ça dit tout). Un éclairage studio classique avec le fameux triangle de lumière sur l'il du côté de l'ombre On est dans la peinture classique, on fait référence à ce qui a été vu et revue depuis la renaissance. Et puis un bon bon vignetage les ficelles sont grosses, c'est besogneux, mais ça fait le job, c'est bien le portrait de celui-là.

Reste ma question : Pourquoi lui avoir mis cette oreille en or ? Je ne peux pas croire que c'est une erreur, c'est trop énorme pour quelqu'un qui maîtrise toutes les ficelles comme je viens de le montrer. Ca fait 5 ans que je me pose la question (pas tous les jours hein, rassurez-vous). Certains disent qu'en fait ce photographe est une taupe Trotskiste infiltrée dans la Jet-set qui a habilement ridiculisé ce "président des riches"
Je me trompe sans doute, mais je crois que le photographe, Philippe Warrin, m'a donné la réponse grâce à son commentaire de la photo de Depardon :



> Il s'est peut-être aperçu que ce n'est pas si facile que ça, car au vu du backstage publié par LeMonde.fr, même pour une prise de vues à l'extérieur, il a d'énormes panneaux réflecteurs, preuve qu'il a eu besoin de lumière supplémentaire. Il me semble qu'il y a en revanche une légère surexposition en arrière-plan.



Il semble croire sérieusement qu'un photographe professionnel a pu penser deux minutes qu'il était possible de faire un portrait officiel destiné à être exposé, en lumière naturelle, à une heure et un jour que l'on ne maîtrise pas et cela sans réflecteur ? Il remarque en plus la légère surexposition de l'arrière-plan (qu'il semble jugé comme une erreur que personne n'avait remarqué) sans se rendre compte que ce rendu naturel (désolé mais la prochaine fois que vous serez sous un gros feuillage et que vous regarderez votre interlocuteur à l'ombre, concentrez-vous sur l'arrière-plan en plein soleil et vous me direz comment c'est ) a nécessité de "déboucher" non seulement le personnage, mais également un peu de son environnement avec des réflecteurs nécessairement énormes.
Ce type est donc bien une buse et il n'a pas mis cette oreille en or au précédent président pour une raison quelconque : il s'est planté 
Mais vous remarquerez que je lui ai longtemps laissé le bénéfice du doute 

Ceci étant dit, je peux comprendre que certains ne voient pas le travail virtuose et les références d'une grande érudition de la photo de Depardon. Comme je le dis souvent du haut de ma mégalomanie : "on ne peut pas reprocher à quelqu'un de ne pas savoir ce qu'il n'a pas appris" (c'est limite du Woody Allen non ?). Il faudra donc que je fasse un passage en cuisine pour dérouler ce que je crois percevoir de cette cuisine de chef. Je serais tout aussi bref 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

On se rend mieux compte en grand.


----------



## collodion (5 Juin 2012)

Oui c'est vrai, Depardon par sa virtuosité et sa grande érudition a réussi à faire ressortir le côté comique du Président.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2012)

Bah Depardon sait ce qu'il fait (enfin je l'espère) mais c'est un photographe d'instinct, c'est avant tout l'homme qui le guide, certains détails peuvent manquer à l'appel du shoot et se découvrir à la révélation (comme un seconde révélation), on chipotent comme des nazes et c'est surtout François qui nous y invite (il ne sait pas se tenir).

C'est un bonne photo de buzz en tout cas et bien emballée.

Je ne vais pas polémiquerpolitiquementcorrect


----------



## collodion (6 Juin 2012)

Ça se trouve c'est même pas celle-ci que Depardon aurait choisi :rateau:
Le client est roi !


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2012)

Une touche d'humour plutôt bien vue






​


----------



## ergu (6 Juin 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ceci étant dit, je peux comprendre que certains ne voient pas le travail virtuose et les références d'une grande érudition de la photo de Depardon.



Voilà - dans mon cas, c'est ça.
Je n'ai pas le baggage pour argumenter sur le réussi/raté de cette photo et ne m'y risque pas.
Je constate juste que je la trouve moche quand elle arrive dans mon oeil de béotien et que le président y a l'air d'un personnage de manga.
C'est tout.

maintenant, c'est une photo officielle, pas une photo d'art destiné à un micro public de connaisseurs - elle est sensé "parler" à la Nation.
Or, si j'en juge par ce fil, ce qu'elle dit, pour l'instant, c'est :  notre président est tout de traviole avec une grosse tête et de grosses  mains.
Pas sûr que ce soit le message voulu à la base...

Alors?
Réussie? Vraiment?

En lisant ton annecdote sur les questions que tu t'es posé sur la photo du précédent, je ne peut m'empêcher de sourire car elle va un peu à l'encontre de ce que tu disais juste avant :
A tout vouloir surinterpréter, à Lagarde&Micharder le moindre pixel jusqu'au douzième degré, ne passes-tu pas autant à côté de la photo que le blaireau de base qui se permet de la trouver raté du haut de son album de photos de familles ?


Et puis, d'un point de vue plus global, peut-on trouver réussie une photo qui nécessite un bac+12 en photo pour comprendre en quoi elle est réussie ?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> maintenant, c'est une photo officielle, pas une photo d'art destiné à un micro public de connaisseurs - elle est sensé "parler" à la Nation.
> Or, si j'en juge par ce fil, ce qu'elle dit, pour l'instant, c'est :  notre président est tout de traviole avec une grosse tête et de grosses  mains.
> Pas sûr que ce soit le message voulu à la base...


Excellente remarque d'ergu, le principe de cette photo est de communiquer un message = voici votre président qui "préside" pas de se faire plaisir entre potes (érudits) à l'Élysée.

La photo, je crois, est à double lecture, la proximité entre photographié et photographe a du jouer, Depardon est connu pour "capter" une réalité singulière, son approche de François est bien là dans les défauts de cette photo, François à bien la grosse tête et des mains de "terrien" (un gars de la terre pas des salons), il ne sait pas se tenir, il est dans un mélange de guindage et d'irrespect (avec de l'humour ça passe mieux), bref pas vraiment à sa place, ça se voit et se "sent" dans la photo. On peut donc dire que cette photo est excellente, mais pour moi elle ne fait pas le "travail" qui lui est assigné :  communiquer une image et un rang dans notre société.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2012)

Cette analyse me plaît bien... je n'avais décrypté les choses de cette façon, mais maintenant ça me semble évident.

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme tu le dis en conclusion, cette photo ne fait pas le boulot qui lui est assigné.


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Juin 2012)

Moi je la trouve moche aussi...

Pour trouver les raisons, reprenez l'ensemble des posts "négatifs" ci-dessus 
(négatif pour parler d'une photo...  )

Et je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse dire qu'elle est "moderne" et "réussie".
Ou alors faut me redéfinir les mots... au moins le mot "moderne"... Parce que celle de Chirac elle date non ?

C'est con, j'vais avoir cette photo pour mon mariage... 

PS : je ne parle que du coté esthétique de la photo !


----------



## fau6il (6 Juin 2012)

_Prenons les choses du bon côté, voulons-nous?  

Des symboles et des marques de différence avec les précédents (en commençant par le format de la photo.)

1. Les jardins       => Comme un peu d'air après cinq années d'emprisonnement. 
2. Le mouvement => Cinq années à mettre en mouvement Tout est à faire et à refaire. :hosto:
3. L'Élysée            => Ce lieu n'appartient à personne mais le président est bien présent. _:king:

_Reste plus qu'à mettre derrière lui des éléphants!    _ :style:


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2012)

Il me semble que vous oubliez une chose importante : ce portrait est fait pour durer.
J'ai cru comprendre que cette tradition a été instituée pour que les Français puissent "reconnaître" leur président à l'époque de la IIIe puis IVe république. Depuis De Gaule, cela n'est plus nécessaire, entre les journaux qui intègrent des photos et la TV, tous les Français savent reconnaître leur président.
C'est Giscard, le Kennedy Français (si si, à l'époque il était très jeune ), qui transforme l'exercice : il en fait une image qui laisse une marque dans l'histoire. Pour cela il forme un couple sujet-photographe en prenant un photographe Star qui a une histoire. Et la photo est très moderne à l'époque et s'il y avait eu internet, on aurait eu probablement la même chose qu'avec celle de Depardon. Mais c'était il y a presque 40 ans et aujourd'hui ce n'est plus moderne, c'est classique. Et puis c'est du moderne pour le grand public bien sûr car ça ne l'est plus depuis bien longtemps dans le milieu de la photo des années 70. Par exemple, aujourd'hui beaucoup d'entre vous trouverons "trop" moderne des photos de Saul Leiter qui datent pourtant des années 60-70.




momo-fr a dit:


> Excellente remarque d'ergu, le principe de cette photo est de communiquer un message = voici votre président qui "préside" pas de se faire plaisir entre potes (érudits) à l'Élysée.



Comme je le dis au dessus, je ne suis pas sûr que ce ne soit que cela. Mais c'est évidemment une part importante. Peut-être que c'est le message qui gêne : un président qui descend de son piédestal, qui est trop proche, qui s'éloigne d'un château, qui ne porte pas un costume de grand couturier
On remarque en passant que les premières remarques ont dû être faites à Giscard qui ne portait pas (pour la première fois) l'uniforme présidentiel sur la photo, mais un bête costume comme tout le monde ?




ergu a dit:


> En lisant ton annecdote sur les questions que tu t'es posé sur la photo du précédent, je ne peut m'empêcher de sourire car elle va un peu à l'encontre de ce que tu disais juste avant :
> A tout vouloir surinterpréter, à Lagarde&Micharder le moindre pixel jusqu'au douzième degré, ne passes-tu pas autant à côté de la photo que le blaireau de base qui se permet de la trouver raté du haut de son album de photos de familles ?
> 
> Et puis, d'un point de vue plus global, peut-on trouver réussie une photo qui nécessite un bac+12 en photo pour comprendre en quoi elle est réussie ?



Alors je me suis mal exprimé. Je tentais de montrer qu'une photo qui applique les règle au cordeau, comme dans un livre, peut aboutir à une image sans intérêt. Je montrais que même face à un truc que l'on trouve énorme on peut avoir un doute sur le fait qu'il s'agisse vraiment d'une erreur où qu'il s'agit plutôt de quelque chose que l'on ne comprend pas.

Un il, c'est comme tout, ça s'éduque et je pense que Giscard-Lartigue on fait un beau boulot de ce point de vue.

Pour répondre à ta dernière question : Non. Là on parle entre amateurs qui essayent de comprendre les techniques mises en uvre. Mais une photo, ça touche ou pas. Ca peu mettre du temps pour toucher, c'est comme une musique. Ca me refait penser à l'un des plus gros chocs que j'ai eu en regardant une exposition qui n'était pas loin et qui me faisait une ballade un Dimanche. C'était des photos qui franchement n'étaient pas à mon goût, ça ne respectait pas les règles classiques, si tu vois ce que je veux dire  Et bien quelque chose s'est passé. D'un côté ça me fascinait et d'un autre côté la raison disait "c'est n'importe quoi, c'est plat, flou, surexposé". Et ça m'a enveloppé, la raison est partie et je me suis retrouvé assis sur un banc à regarder un diaporama avec quelques personnes égarées. Ce que je dis là c'est bien sûr n'importe quoi car on ne peut pas mettre en mots des émotions sans être poète et je ne le suis pas. Bref des émotions sur des photos que je ne comprenais pas. C'était Rinko Kawauchi.


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il me semble que vous oubliez une chose importante : ce portrait est fait pour durer.


J'ai tout lu depuis le premier post, et c'est cette remarque qui me fait réagir. Car si ce portrait est fait pour durer, peut-être laissera-t-il au final l'impression d'une bonne photo 'professionellement parlant' - comme celle de Giscard -, mais, et surtout, l'image d'un président crispé qui se demande s'il est à sa place. C'est le message que je reçois en tant que citoyen lambda qui ne fait que de la photo de vacances, et c'est en cela que je rejoins la plupart des critiques formulées ici.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2012)

On voit bien ici que la lecture est très subjective. Qu'est ce qui, de manière objective sur la photo permet de dire qu'il y a crispation ? Qu'est ce qui permet de dire qu'il "se demande s'il est à sa place" ?
Cela est tout à fait naturel. C'est ce que l'on nomme le Top-Down en psychologie cognitive. La perception est une construction mentale qui puise plus dans ce que l'on pourrait appeler la mémoire que dans l'information en provenance des sens (une information construite par une partie du système nerveux).
Il est donc probable que "le lecteur de l'image" dans 5 ans y projettera le bilan du président (ce que je fais à la marge dans mon commentaire du portrait de M. Sarkozy). Mais dans 20 ans ? Ou dans 40 ans comme pour Giscard ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2012)

Ce qui me donne cette impression de crispation, c'est l'aspect "j'étais en mouvement il y a un dixième de seconde, mais je viens de bloquer net parce que je viens d'apercevoir un photographe, est-ce que je fais bonne figure au moins ?". Car oui, je ne vois pas un mouvement figé par la photo mais POUR la photo.
Voila ce que cette photo me raconte aujourd'hui, et si l'histoire évoluera selon la 'perception subjective', cette première impression perdurera ad vitam eternam.

Maintenant si tu parles de ce que ressentirons mes petits enfants à naitre, je ne saurai me mettre à leur place


----------



## SirDeck (7 Juin 2012)

Il est plus probable que non. Comme je l'expliquais, la perception est une construction qui se base essentiellement sur la culture. Ce que tu dis montre encore que ce que tu ressens est fortement influencé par l'aspect culturel (tes représentations) et, comme je le disais, c'est tout à fait normal. Il suffit donc que ces représentations changent.



> j'étais en mouvement il y a un dixième de seconde, mais je viens de bloquer net parce que je viens d'apercevoir un photographe, est-ce que je fais bonne figure au moins ?



Il s'agit évidemment d'une interprétation (et  c'est normal) car nous savons que dans les faits, il marchait et était en mouvement permanent lors de la prise de vue. Le mouvement est gelé par la photo que Depardon a choisi de faire totalement nette sur le sujet.
Le résultat, probablement lié au cadrage en portrait Américain, ne permet pas d'identifier immédiatement ce déplacement. Mais il donne une impression de prise sur le vif, de "documentaire" (alors que bien sûr c'est totalement artificiel), d'amateurisme comme on le lit partout c'est évidemment construit.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juin 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le résultat, probablement lié au cadrage en portrait Américain, ne permet pas d'identifier immédiatement ce déplacement. Mais il donne une impression de prise sur le vif, de "documentaire" (alors que bien sûr c'est totalement artificiel), d'amateurisme comme on le lit partout *c'est évidemment construit.*


Sans dec ?


----------



## Bambouille (7 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Voilà - dans mon cas, c'est ça.
> Je n'ai pas le baggage pour argumenter sur le réussi/raté de cette photo et ne m'y risque pas.
> Je constate juste que je la trouve moche quand elle arrive dans mon oeil de béotien et que le président y a l'air d'un personnage de manga.
> C'est tout.
> ...



Je n'aurais pas mieux dit


----------



## fau6il (7 Juin 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il est plus probable que non. Comme je l'expliquais, la perception est une construction qui se base essentiellement sur la culture. Ce que tu dis montre encore que ce que tu ressens est fortement influencé par l'aspect culturel (tes représentations) et, comme je le disais, c'est tout à fait normal. Il suffit donc que ces représentations changent.



_Alors, nous parlerons => "De la relativité photographique" _


----------



## ergu (7 Juin 2012)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il me semble que vous oubliez une chose importante : ce portrait est fait pour durer.



Au près de qui?
Je ne suis pas introduit dans les hautes sphères (hé, hé, hé) mais je dirais bien que la durée de la photo était peut-être (sans doute) une préoccupation de Depardon mais était-ce vraiment la préoccupation de François Holland et de son staff de communication?

J'en viens à me demander finalement si ce qui est "raté" dans cette photo ce n'est pas justement ce qu'elle comporte de zones de non-concordance entre les ambitions du photographe et celles de la comm présidentielle.

Si le but était de mettre en scène un "président normal" peut-être aurait-il fallu faire appel à un photographe lambda - excellent artisan qui réussit très bien les photos de mariage ou de communion de monsieur et madame tout le monde sans les parasiter avec ses propres aspirations artistiques.
Le message aurait alors été clair : ce président est normal, il a les "mêmes photos" que moi, je peux me sentir proche de lui.
Parce que c'est, je pense, ce qu'ils cherchaient et je ne suis pas certain que c'est ce qui ressort.

J'ai bien peur que le côté "cette photo marquera un tournant dans la photo présidentielle dans 20 ans" le staff de Hollande il s'en batte un peu l'oeil...

Un roi d'antan aurait-il fait appel à Picasso pour lui tirer le portrait officiel?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Un roi d'antan aurait-il fait appel à Picasso pour lui tirer le portrait officiel?



Depardon le Picasso de la photo ? C'est vrai qu'il y a une ressemblance 







Mais l'un était une ascèse spirituelle et esthétique et l'autre une espèce visuelle et médiatique ​


----------



## ergu (7 Juin 2012)

Hou là là - je n'ai cité Picasso que comme exemple d'inadéquation possible entre les ambitions de l'artiste et celles de son modèle.

Baste, voilà que soudain on pourrait croire que je prétend que la photo fait autant perdre ses cheveux que la peinture !!!

Je me sens incompris...
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (7 Juin 2012)

franchement, cette photo pourra rejoindre celles qui ont fait le buzz le jour de l'intronisation du nouveau président...:rateau:

et les _gauchistes _(qui n'aiment pas qu'on s'amuse de leur champion... ) ne pourront pas crier au scandale, cette fois, puisque c'est la photo officielle...

cela dit, lui qui est si soucieux des symboles, il a loupé là une belle occasion de montrer qu'il voulait être un président normal, en supprimant tout simplement cette pratique (qui n'a rien de légale ni obligatoire) qui a été inaugurée, parait-il, par Napoléon III, ce président qui s'était  bombardé empereur, comme son grand oncle...

ce qui n'est quand même pas spécialement exemplaire en matière de démocratie républicaine...
une pratique qui a eu d'ailleurs beaucoup de succès depuis, chez tous les autocrates de la planète, c'est dire...


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Juin 2012)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> cela dit, lui qui est si soucieux des symboles, il a loupé là une belle occasion de montrer qu'il voulait être un président normal, en supprimant tout simplement cette pratique (qui n'a rien de légale ni obligatoire) qui a été inaugurée, parait-il, par Napoléon III, ce président qui s'était  bombardé empereur, comme son grand oncle...
> 
> ce qui n'est quand même pas spécialement exemplaire en matière de démocratie républicaine...
> une pratique qui a eu d'ailleurs beaucoup de succès depuis, chez tous les autocrates de la planète, c'est dire...



Tout à fait d'accord !

Surtout que cette photo, considéré comme un "symbole de république" nous rappelle chaque jour un peu plus, que dans notre république démocratique, ce n'est plus la fonction présidentielle qui est mise en avant mais bel et bien l'homme.

Un objet ou un texte aurait une bien plus belle allure de symbole.
Enfin bref.

De toutes façon, Hollande, là dessus, on a l'impression qu'il va se casser la gueule, peut être à cause de sa tête et ses mains disproportionnées. 
Ah ben voilà, finalement... il l'avait vu ça le Depardon... donc elle est réussie !
Non parce qu'une tête et des mains trop grosses, si le gars se tenait, normal, plein d'équilibre, on aurait crié au montage parce que physiquement impossible de se tenir droit avec un melon et des paluches comme ça.

Là au moins, il a réussi à montrer qu'un président normal est soumis, comme tout le monde, aux lois de la physique classique ! (pour le quantique, il faudrait que je m'y penche un peu plus...)


----------



## subsole (7 Juin 2012)

Propos de Raymond Depardon
(....)
- Comment s'est déroulée la séance ?
« C'est impressionnant de faire une photo comme celle-là. Il n'y en a qu'une. Il y avait un cahier des charges, avec trois choses : voir l'Élysée ; voir les drapeaux ; et le président devait aussi me regarder. On avait décidé de faire la photo dehors. Il avait plu beaucoup, l'herbe avait un beau vert. C'est une photo simple, pas trop apprêtée, et surtout sans pied. *Il fallait qu'elle soit vivante,* prise à la main. Je l'ai faite au numérique au début, ensuite au Leica, et *j'ai fini avec un vieux Rolleiflex, qui crée une certaine proximité. C'est un appareil qui a été fabriqué à seulement 3 000 exemplaires, qui ne déforme pas.* Il me porte chance. Avec lui, j'ai photographié le général de Gaulle, Édith Piaf, Marlon Brando... Là, le président marchait.* Je vois l'image dans le viseur, c'était parfait, je ne voulais pas une photo statique*. Mais la cravate qui se baladait, ça a été un problème. »
(....)
 Alors, je n'ai pas vu la bonne photo, on me l'aurait caché ?  

:mouais:


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Propos de Raymond Depardon
> (....)
> - Comment s'est déroulée la séance ?
> « C'est impressionnant de faire une photo comme celle-là. Il n'y en a qu'une. Il y avait un cahier des charges, avec trois choses : voir l'Élysée ; voir les drapeaux ; et le président devait aussi me regarder. On avait décidé de faire la photo dehors. Il avait plu beaucoup, l'herbe avait un beau vert. C'est une photo simple, pas trop apprêtée, et surtout sans pied. *Il fallait qu'elle soit vivante,* prise à la main. Je l'ai faite au numérique au début, ensuite au Leica, et *j'ai fini avec un vieux Rolleiflex, qui crée une certaine proximité. C'est un appareil qui a été fabriqué à seulement 3 000 exemplaires, qui ne déforme pas.* Il me porte chance. Avec lui, j'ai photographié le général de Gaulle, Édith Piaf, Marlon Brando... Là, le président marchait.* Je vois l'image dans le viseur, c'était parfait, je ne voulais pas une photo statique*. Mais la cravate qui se baladait, ça a été un problème. »
> ...




:love:


----------



## collodion (7 Juin 2012)

C'est la fausse humblitude.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2012)

Ça en devient vraiment comique !


ergu a dit:


> Un roi d'antan aurait-il fait appel à Picasso pour lui tirer le portrait officiel?


J'imagine que c'était tout à fait involontaire de ta part d'inviter Pablo, moderne* parmi les modernes, pour alimenter la controverse. Et pourtant il traîne aussi quelques casseroles, le bougre** ! Et plus précisément, pour ce qui nous concerne, le portrait posthume d'un chef d'état, autocrate ou dictateur  Rayez les mentions inutiles selon vos convictions  qui lui fut commandé en 1953.
Mais je m'égare 


* Le peintre.
** L'homme.


momo-fr a dit:


> Mais l'un était une ascèse spirituelle et esthétique et l'autre une espèce visuelle et médiatique ​


C'est tout à fait le genre de dénigrement que l'on peut retourner sans qu'il n'inspire le doute. Limite, j'y vois un aphorisme qui souffre de recul. Opposer un peintre et un photographe pour satisfaire une vue de l'esprit révèle un regard assujetti au conformisme, et c'est bien dommage


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2012)

Autant les critiques techniques de cette photo m'ont paru intéressantes, dans ce fil (qu'elles soient négatives ou positives), autant les gros morceaux de politique disséminés ça et la sont juste lourdauds et hors de propos. 

Dommage ça partait bien...

Perso je suis comme cet ignare d'ergu, à part dire "j'aime" ou"j'aime pas", je ne saurais pas expliquer grand chose du pourquoi du comment. 
À part que je trouve les couleurs fadasses (mais pour bien juger faudrait voir l'original), que cet ovni bizarre me gêne un peu en arrière plan, et qu'effectivement hollande fait tout mal foutu dessus, mais si ca se trouve il est vraiment tout mal foutu comme ça...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2012)

Raymond:2 - Pardon:0


----------



## collodion (8 Juin 2012)

Il est difficile de donner son avis sur une photographie d'un homme politique sans parler politique.
Un avis purement esthétique ne suffit pas à mon sens car l'opinion politique apparaît plus incidieusement sous couvert d'objectivité... Autant, jouer franc jeu. 

C'est plutôt un sujet pour le comptoir, non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2012)

Non.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2012)

Il lui a dit qu'il avait l'air complètement emprunté, sinon.
On lui colle un cache poussière, un chapeau et bourrin derrière on se croirait dans du Sergio Leone...


----------



## ergu (9 Juin 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Il est difficile de donner son avis sur une photographie d'un homme politique sans parler politique.



J'ai pourtant eu l'impression, ici, que c'était globalement le cas, non ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non.


Pas mieux 
Et j'attends le moment où il va encore raconter que tu lui colles au train 


ergu a dit:


> J'ai pourtant eu l'impression, ici, que c'était globalement le cas, non ?


Pas mieux non plus.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Juin 2012)

ah oui, tiens, anéfé ...on est dans le forum portfolio, j'avais pas fait gaffe...

faut dire aussi que ce portrait a beau être signé d'une icone de la profession, il n'est absolument pas destiné à être exposé avec les autres uvres du Maître dans qq galerie branchée...

il est fait pour les concitoyens, dans les lieux républicains, et a donc avant tout une haute valeur symbolique et politique...

s'il peut provoquer des discussions, c'est bien dans ce domaine là...

les discussions byzantines des spécialistes tentant d'expliquer pourquoi il faut admirer ce portrait que le commun des mortels ne peut que trouver raté à tout point de vue, parce qu'il est signé d'un grand nom, me semble assez oiseuses (dans la mesure, encore une fois, où cette photo n'a pas _du tout_ vocation artistique)


----------



## fau6il (9 Juin 2012)

_Pas certain!!! 
Avez-vous noté le drapeau hollandais? 
Encore un symbole !  _


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2012)

Bon, vous avez apparemment fait le tour du sujet. On ferme avant que cela ne devienne n'importe quoi.


----------

